# Chips or pellets!.



## joel75 (Mar 19, 2017)

Been browsing around on the interweb , and for the life of me I can't figure which way to go with the above,any advice?..


----------



## wade (Mar 19, 2017)

Horses for courses really - I use both and they both work well. The pellets are more convenient to store I find but both give good flavour. If you buy pellets make sure that they are 100% the wood you are buying and do not use a filler - often Oak.













ProQ Minion.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 14, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 20, 2017)

I have Pellets, because I have a Pellet smoker, but use them on my other pits as well.  You will find over time, that you will pick all sorts of woods up from various places.


----------



## joel75 (Mar 20, 2017)

There seems to be loads out there to choose from!..


----------



## wade (Mar 20, 2017)

Some common woods...

Fruit wood / pellets are generally mild and are good with delicate flavoured meats like fish
Hickory - Very commonly used and is good for all smoking. Sweet smoke smell and flavour
Pecan - similar to hickory
Oak - Good for use with most red meats
Mesquite - Very strong and can be an acquired taste. Traditional Texas flavour.
Here is a chart from deejayssmokepit.net that may help you decide


----------



## joel75 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you..amazing link..


----------

